# newbie, well not really, needs help



## BSS07 (Mar 20, 2007)

hi, ive recently been playing golf since i was three years old. I lost interest in it in the past year, but I just had a sudden urge to play . I'm looking for a full set of clubs in the price range of $150-$300.(link would be nice) also what are good golf balls. there are so many that do all these different turns and for distance and stuff like that. I would appriciate if you tell me like this........ 

callaway big bertha-distance 

P.S. im a boy that is good using mens club's....dont question please and i'm righty

something in that matter.. thnx soo much!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well I'm afraid it is going to be near impossible for you to get a full set for $150-$300 rande, especially if you want good clubs. A driver these days, can cost twicwe that much, and don't expect a great deal on used clubs...I suppose you could get a beginer set, available at any Academy, or golf store for $300..but honestly, you might as well get yourself fitted, save up more money, and then make a purchase, based on what is best for your game, and style. Noone is really going to able to tell you what clubs will work, as everyone is different. You can check on websites such as Callwaygolfpreowned.com, for deals and such, and Ebay is also nice. Golfsmith also has Snake eyes clubs, which are their own brand, that come in good prices, and a lot of peole like them.

The same goes with balls..everyone is different. But seeing as you probably have some refreshinging in your game to do, I would say any lowere end ball, would be fine for now. Look for deals on balls, at golfstores, and Walmart for decent balls. Now, if you really want to just jump into it, Titleist ProV1s, are the best ball on the market, especially the new ones, but they are expensive, and losing one to bushes, and water, etc, is a costly mistake. At this point, I think you should buy what you can afford to lose, and then later on, after you improve, then you can buy something better. 

To get yourself started, go to a golf store, that offers clubfitting, and a launch monitor. Find out what your Swing speed is, and what length clubs are right for you, especially if your a short guy like me.

If you could tell us, your level of ability, handicap if you know it, and what your average dstance is, we could help you further. Good luck to you, and hapy golfing!


----------



## BSS07 (Mar 20, 2007)

that really didnt help me, this is what im looking more towards clubs like this......... Sports Authority - Golf/Racquet: Golf Day Pro Shop: Sets: Men's Complete Golf Sets: Golden Bear Mega Pro 460 17 Piece Package Set


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi BSS07, actually clubs and balls are very subjective and different equipment may suit different individuals.

One suggestion is to head down to a range or pro shop at the range, and try the clubs that is available and see which suits your swing best. You can even borrow from friends and try. With you budget, there may not be many clubs to choose from. What you can do, is look for used set of clubs. If you are lucky you may find one around your price range.

As for golf balls, same - it is subjective. There are soft balls and harder balls, 1-piece, 2 or 3 piece balls. Depend on what you looking for, there is a wide range. I cannot recommend you any balls but I can share what I am using now which are Titleist NXT Tour, Nike Super Soft, Titleist DT So/lo and Maxfli Noodle.

Hope this helps.
CHeers


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

My problem with the starter sets is that in order for a company to offer an entire package at a certain pricepoint - they have to remove content to remain profitiable. 

I should know - Last spring (of 2006) I wanted to get back into golf too but didn't feel like spending any money so I choose this path myself. After my first round of golf, I felt like I had just wasted $300.00 on some equipment that resembled golf clubs but didn't perform like they should. Here are some of my observations:

1) The grips on all of the clubs would leave your hands completely black because the rubber compound (or plastic?) was so hard and cheap

2) Hitting the driver - the club head would open up every time because the shaft was like a limp noodle

3) There wasn't any dividers in the bag to seperate the clubs - they got dinged up pretty easily 

4) The Irons, while usable and playable, were cut too short for the standard length set so I was constantly holding on to the end of the club and the results were never pretty.


There are probably a few more gripes that I could pen up but honestly when I made the switch from that set to my current equipment I forgot all about how much I hated those clubs. I know that you are probably itching to go golfing - but have you thought about buying the pieces of your set over time? It's what I did over the winter...

I got new Irons first
Then the woods (one at a time) 
Then the driver
A hybrid club
The putter 
And finally a new bag.

By choosing this method I was able to spread out my cash outlay over a larger span of time to make the whole process less painfull. But if you have your heart set on this path - than I can only tell you to do as much research as possible about the clubs you are eyeballing and make an informed decision. Who knows, maybe you'll be a rock star with the set?


Now, you want to know about how far specific drivers are capable of hitting ball... This is a really hard question to answer becuase you can have two golfers hit the exact same club at the exact same time and get to very different results. Take the FT-3 from Callaway for example. I can now hit this club about 220 yards and with a roll to around 240 but Annika Sorenstam (LPGA player) can use her FT-3 and hit a ball out of the driving range. I'm also pretty sure that most of the memebers on this board could take my club and hit it a good 260 - 280 yards without too much effort. Why? Because everyones style of play is different. 

I know I sound like a broken record, but it's never the tee shot that wins the hole. You have to make a good second shot and have plenty of putting skills because the numbers on the score card are what you should be talking about.

Edit: Grammar


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

BSS07 said:


> that really didnt help me, this is what im looking more towards clubs like this......... Sports Authority - Golf/Racquet: Golf Day Pro Shop: Sets: Men's Complete Golf Sets: Golden Bear Mega Pro 460 17 Piece Package Set


Actually, what has been said by everyone, is about the best advice you'll get. Trust us, we know what were talking about. I would avoid the Golden Bear clubs..I can guarantee you, if you save another $300, you can get a set, to be proud of.

Unforunately, as fun as it is, golf is not a cheap sport. In fact, it is probably the most costly. I'll show you how much my set cost:

Ben Hogan Edge CFT irons 3-E $450.00, bought 6 mos after release
Feel PB 56* wedge, $120.00+ an additonal $85, for customization from Nomad WRX tourvan. Not neccesary, but I chose to do it.
Feel Satin Series 60*, $45.00, found it in nice used condition.
Rossa Mezza Monza VT putter, $185, EBay
Krank RHCP driver $200
Krank RHCP 3 wood $99

All of this was bought, after my original starter set, which costed $399.00. I didn't get the performance I was looking for.
In additon to this, you have to remember ball cost: The average amateur will spend $200 or more, on balls alone. For me, this number is lower, since I keep balls in play, for a long time. Tees can get expensive too: I spend $100 a year, on tees alone. Not to mention a good bag can run you $100 or more.
Equipment to clean your clubs, to regrip..it all adds up. Be perpared to spend $500 or more, and with todays ridiculous club costs..except that number to be closer to $1000.

I'm sorry to say, if you want anything decent, $300 just ain't gonna cut it.

Advice I can give you: Don't for the biggest baddest clubs on the shelf..get yourself fitted, and get something you can use,based on your skill level, even if that means buying an offbrand, or clone club. You can even avoid the driver entirely, and just use the 3 wood, if you wish, for teeshots. Probably a good idea for you anyway. Snameeye clubs, as I mentioned are good clubs, for a low cost, and are available pretty much anywhere. Golsmith makes them.

Clubs you should look for:

Cavity back irons, such as my Ben Hogans,(their actually Players' cavity backs.)offer forgiveness, as well as excellent playability.

For woods: I suggest you get some high MOI clubs, such as the Sumos or FT-I. GET YOURSELF FITTED FOR THESE!!!!!

Putter: I can't help you here..as it is the most subjective thing in golf..there are many styles, Blade, mallet, anser..the list goes on.
Putters should be fit you, to where you are hunched over, and looking directly down at the head..DO NOT BUY A PUTTER THAT IS TOO LONG!! As this will result in inconsistant putting. Trust me, I know. They should be the shortest club, in your bag. 


wedges: also subjective..but you probably want something in the Vokey style..right now, all you really need is a SW, then when you get better, nad a better feel for what your game needs, you can look into specialty wedges, such as Lob wedges(58*-64*, and gap wedges.(usually 52*-54*) these should be the second shortest clubs in your bag.



I wish yu the best of luck. As someone else mentioned, spread it out some..don't buy all at once, and check around different places, for lower prices. I did this..It took me probably 2 years to put my set together...and I wasted $100's of dolllars, when I started, because I didn't get fitted properly..don't make that mistake.


----------



## BSS07 (Mar 20, 2007)

first of all i dont have $600 to spend on irons themself. to me the golden bears seem to be fine. anything positive about them? you guys problay have the best clubs out there and it seems like all the others are cheep and junk.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a couple of sets, their not top of the line but you didn't indicate that you were Tiger Woods either. Unless you intend making a living at golf these will give you hours of golf enjoyment.


Tour Edge HP5 11PC Set Steel $399.00
The Tour Edge HP5 11PC Set combines playability and affordability. A 460cc MxTi titanium-powered driver allows for a thin, lightweight face which provides exceptional distance benefits. The driver's tall face and heavy sole create a deeper, lower centre of gravity that helps keep on off-center hits on the fairway. Stainless steel, heavy sole fairway woods feature low kick point shafts that get the ball into the air quickly for maximum carry and a soft landing. The combo irons include 3 and 4 Iron-Woods with 5-PW cavity-back irons.

Jazz Ensemble 11PC Set Graphite $348.00
The Jazz Ensemble Series 11PC Set utilizes golf's modern approach to club set make-up incorporating an oversized Titanium driver, three stainless steel fairway woods, hybrid long irons and cavity backed short irons. The result is a set which can be used by any caliber golfer at an affordable price. Available with senior flex graphite shafts. Features Oversize 460cc titanium driver

Jazz Ensemble 11PC Set Graphite-Steel $298.00
The Jazz Ensemble Series 11PC Set utilizes a modern approach to club set make-up incorporating an oversized Titanium driver, three stainless steel fairway woods, hybrid long irons (all with lightweight graphite shafts) and cavity backed, steel shafted short irons. The result is a set which can be used by any caliber golfer at an affordable price. Features Oversize 460cc titanium driver

Top-Flite XL Graphite 11 Piece Set $298.00
This Top Flite XL set is designed for mid to high handicap players who are looking for a complete set which offers optimum forgiveness. The set features a graphite 420cc forged titanium driver. The rest of the set is 100% ultralight graphite shafts with stainless steel heads. The irons feature a undercut design with a mid sole to prevent fat shots. Features 420cc 10.5 Degrees Forged Titanium Graphite Driver.

Wilson ProStaff MDS 11PC Set $298.00
The Wilson MDS 11PC Set features an oversized driver, two fairway woods, two hybrid irons and oversized cavity back irons. Features
• Oversized driver and fairway woods with graphite shafts
• Two hybrids that replace hard to hit long irons
• Oversized perimeter weighted irons with steel shafts for greater forgiveness

Wilson Black Jack 11PC Set $299.00
The Wilson Black Jack 11PC Set offers new technology at a great value. Oversized clubheads offer greater forgiveness and lightweight graphite shafts in the woods and hybrid help generate greater distance. Lightweight steel shafts in the irons offer greater stability and traditional feel.
Features Oversized steel Driver, 3 & 5 Fairway woods with lightweight graphite shafts


Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I once saw a set of Adams clubs for around $300, at Acadey, i think. Those are very decent clubs. It you can find them, they're great! May I ask what clubs you were using before you lost interest? That a way, I can have an idea of what you used to.
It the starter set, is the way you want go, I can find you some.


----------

